# CERVELO STEEL: PRODIGY / SUPER PRODIGY / Rennaissance



## thedips




----------



## HBPUNK

one would think if you were willing to give your kidney for one, you would include what size you need

Big Wheel Bikes in Virginia (ask for Manager Mike) has a Superprodigy 56cm CSC Red/Nickel and 60cm Black/Nickel

if anyone knows any 58cm around, let me know


----------



## thedips

edittt


----------



## messyparrot

*If anyone sees a 48cm please let me know 

You really one need one kidney. *


----------



## thedips

here is one on ebay.. havnt seen one in a while!!! not my auction.. but here is a pic











still looking for my 51!!!! in csc color!

i wonder what this is going to end at1!!!


----------



## bbgobie

You could always just get it repainted in CSC Colours.


----------



## thedips

size 61! hahah.. not that tall


----------



## HBPUNK

56 black on ebay


----------



## kyler2001

HBPUNK said:


> 56 black on ebay


For those lazy folk...http://cgi.ebay.com/cervelo-road-bike_W0QQitemZ200173648786QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BTW, I've been trying to get in touch with Mike at the Virginia shop you mentioned. No dice...I'd like to get that 56cm CSC color if his still got it.


----------



## thedips

eeedditt


----------



## bbgobie

If your in Ontario Canada, there's a 54cm on Trisport classifieds.

Sorry, just remembered this...


----------



## HBPUNK

theirs two big wheel bikes in Virginia, you must have called the wrong one. I know they have a 56 csc color, they sent it to me as a 58 and I sent it back.


----------



## RC28

FYI...that one is at the Arlington location of that bike shop (on Lee Hwy). I was just there last week and saw it hanging on the wall next to some Griffens). They were asking $1200 for it...


----------



## jhamlin38

I'm a steel freak. And I'm very interested in ride reports/reviews on this frameset. Can anyone provide the specs, what type of steel, lugged, tigged? Is it steep, laid back? 
Does anyone race this bike? Can you post pics of it in full kit. 
I likeee


----------



## dongustav

there is a white 58cm on ebay with Ultegra and no bids for $735. two days left:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cervelo-racing-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i'm so tempted...


----------



## Cheers!

I would bid, but it's the wrong size for me... =(


----------



## thedips




----------



## emil

Not sure if someone is still looking, I've contacted Big Wheel Bikes in Virginia and they only have Superprodigy 58cm CSC Red/Nickel.

If someone knows where to look for a 56cm, please post, much appreciated.


----------



## emil

HBPUNK said:


> one would think if you were willing to give your kidney for one, you would include what size you need
> 
> Big Wheel Bikes in Virginia (ask for Manager Mike) has a Superprodigy 56cm CSC Red/Nickel and 60cm Black/Nickel
> 
> if anyone knows any 58cm around, let me know


Hi there,

I phoned Big Wheel Bikes and was getting mixed messages about this frame. Manager Mike tells me it is 58cm and another employee told me it is 56cm. I'm looking for 56cm. I'm in Vancouver BC so can't swing by in the store to check and to get to the bottom of it . Whenever I phone, they seem they don't have much time etc. Is anyone close to that shop and willing to help in checking whether there is a 56cm available? This would be much appreciated.

Have a good holiday,

emil


----------



## ipaul

I too am in search of a csc red/nickel 54cm Superprodigy frameset. If anyone has a lead to a new or slightly used one, drop me a PM. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## lucer0

Hey Emil I work there, I'll figure that out in the next few days and get back to you. And yes, we're very busy. Sorry! :cornut:


----------



## lucer0

56 good sir


----------



## emil

Great news. I'll ring you tomorrow. Who should I talk to?

thanks,
emil


----------



## lucer0

I won't be there today - leaving for alaska on Thursday! Talk to Dan.


----------

